# Scraping old acoustical Texture Odor



## mnlostboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Question- Sometimes, but not often, when I am Scraping old acoustical Texture off a ceiling there is an Odor and my eyes will burn. Anyone have any idea what this is?


----------

